# Why, Alex_Murphy...!!



## lsp

Congrats and thanks to Alex! 2000 uniquely crafted and highly motivated posts. Your Italian continues to show the results of WR's best! Keep up the good work. 
Lsp


----------



## TrentinaNE

Dear Alex,

You've come a long way, baby!   

Complimenti e congratulazioni 
per il tuo secondo _postiversary_ a WRF! 

_Elisabetta_​


----------



## heidita

I only see you on English only, but I like reading you..so 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Saoul

Ciao nonna, complimenti per i tuoi 2.000! 

Lino!


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations , Alex !!


----------



## claudine2006

Congratulazioni di cuore, Alex!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Awww, Elisabetta, I couldn't stop laughing at "postiversary"!
Thanks all. I hope my posts are "uniquely crafted" 
Hello there lingnino sbronzo as well, I haven't forgotten about you, be good and you will get your rabarabo back!
Hehehehe


----------



## ElaineG

Alex,

I rarely see progress like yours. Congrats! (You've made great strides in English too  ).

Keep up the phenomenal work,

Elaine

P.S. How did you get to be Saoul's grandmother? You must have been _really_ drunk that night.


----------



## ireney

2000 already and quality posts to boot! Congratulations


----------



## elroy

Why do we have congrats threads?  To show you how proud we are of you!  

Keep it up, mate - we'll be here to cheer you along!


----------



## Jana337

*Oh cielo, ho aperto il primo filone postiversary pochi giorni fa, no?

Ormai sei forumdipendente pure tu? 

Auguri e complimenti per il tuo italiano!

Jana
*​


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Alex and thank you for all your contributions!!!

Mei


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations!


----------



## natasha2000

Happy postiversary, Alex!!!!!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulations!
but never forget.."baby steps" when studying Italian grammar..


----------



## Necsus

Congratulations, Alex 'the Apostrofo' Murphy!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Why the apostrophe?!? I don't get it


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:
			
		

> Why the apostrophe?!? I don't get it


It's just a joke, Alex, because I remember I answered to various threads you opened about apostrophe, elision and apocope in Italian.


----------



## América

*CONGRATULATIONS AND THANKS A LOT!!!!!!*


----------



## rsweet

*Congratufabulations ! Wow, 2,000  *​


----------



## Outsider

_Many congrats, Alex._
​


----------



## shamblesuk

Alex,

What can I say? You're the new voice of the north, seeing as I am so busy at work I hardly get chance to post. Keep it up. Great to see you're posting your questions in Italian. Bravo.

Lee


----------



## fenixpollo

Congrats on another milestone, Alex.  It's great to see you taking an active role in all parts of the forum.  You're a credit to this place. 

Happy Postiversary!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Yes, why Alex? ...as you never congratulated me! 
I think now you know... 

 Edit: oops, reading Alex post, I forgot to repeat you have to put the speed control to "fast" to play this "thing".


----------



## Alxmrphi

That is the most amazing thing I have ever seen, I thought it was just a blank site with a loading thing, and it took me about 2 mins (I don't know why I didn't close the window to be honest) and then it started to make the shapes!
Thank you best postiversary present I ever saw, I'll try to do one for your 3,000.


----------



## geve

Congratulations Alex! You are one talkative lad  ... luckily for these forums!

I can't draw, but I can steal drawings: Happy Postiversary !


----------



## Alxmrphi

That is the scariest face I have ever seen in my entire life!!!


----------

